# well its about time!



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

finally saw a buck on my land 2night. after hunting 4 nights a week since opening week i finally see a buck, all i have seen this year has been does except 1 buck i saw across the river, but i am not complaining about the does bc l ast year all i saw was 3 deer the whole season. but most of the deer i see are across the river and dont normaly come on my part. the buck was on the trail of 2 does that passed by, never took his nose off the ground. even though he didnt give me a shot it was still nice to see 3 deer on my part of the woods and 1 being a buck made it even better. wasnt anything monster, just a nice little 6pointer but i was happy to see him.


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

IF you see them all on the other side of the river then why dont you move to the other side of the river? It worked for me, I was in a tree and i saw all these deer passing above me so I switched to where they all were crossing and my dad shot one out of that tree...worked for us!


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I may be wrong but it sounds like the other side of the river is not his property.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Gfhteen,

If you are seeing does on your place, don't worry the bucks will be there as well. Particularly in the next few weeks, the bucks will be hunting for receptive does and that will bring them through your place. These bucks often times are not using the area as a home range. It is the urge to mate that will bring them. Just keep yourself downwind of the doe traffic and your time will come.

Good luck.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> If you are seeing does on your place, don't worry the bucks will be there as well.


Truer words were never spoken. The next few weeks will see the bucks abandon a lot of their common sense. They may not like your piece of property for everyday living but they will be wherever the girls are. It's the same reason nightclubs have ladies night!


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

hunt the does. Trust me, dont try to pressure the bucks by moving to them, if the does are there, then the bucks wiull be there, but if you pressure the bucks too much, then they wont be there for you to hunt for long.......rut or no rut...tony


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

yes the land across darby is owned by the metropalitan parks now, they just bought everything around me, i only have 5 acres, its right b4 the takeout point for trapper johns canoe place. i dont seem to get much deer activity on my land unless they are coming from the other side of the river to cross onto my part. i jsut reciently started butting out salt licks and corn to help them start making their way over to my part, another problem that i am having though is stupid people on 4weelers trepppassing onto the parks land across the river and on my side, i keep calling the rangers whenever i hear them but they still havent caught them yet i guess, they came on my land the night before last and ruined my evening of hunting, really made me mad.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Being that close to Metro Park area probably means that the deer population is very good in your area. That means the deer should be in your area.



The issue with the 4 wheelers would really burn me. If it were me and I knew where they were entering my property I would see to it that they ended up buying a few new tires.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

well yes ur right, the deer population is much stronger this year than when other owner had the land. last year i only seen one deer on my land, but this year i have seen over 10 and alot walking the bank on the other side of the river. its not jsut one group of guys that are running the ATVs, its a bunch and the are sneaking in all over the place.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The first qusetion that comes to my mind is whether you have signs clearly marking that yours is private property? If not perhaps the people do not know that they are in the wrong. I know that many pled ignorance when coming on to my property until I put the signs up and then they did not have that excuse. After that you can feel free to put whatever on your property. If it is something that damages their tires then that is their problem. Or you may be able to put up a cable across entry areas along with a sign indicating private land and do not enter. You would want these cables clearly visible because you really do not want to kill anybody. The point here is that it is your land and you can take control of the situation without feeling bad about it. Putting fences, gates, or cables on the property will in no way affect the deer travel patterns.

I know this has nothing to do with your original comment. But now what you need to do is go out on your property and sit and think about these ideas while waiting to fill that tag. Trust me if you put in the time, you will see many more deer in the next few weeks. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

my land is marked along the front part where harrisberg-georgisville rd runs along side of it but not clear down all around inside the woods


----------

